# Is this plant poisonous???



## xraychick01 (Aug 6, 2006)

Hello. I'm new to this site. I have a 3 year old beautiful blue boy (mix) named Asher. Here is my question. I just bought 2 plants for my house last night. One is a type of peperomia which is not poisonous to cats. The other is a type of ficus (ficus pumila) or fig bellus or sometimes called creeping fig. I have searched the web and have found mixed answers on whether or not it's poisonous to cats. Does anyone know? I have both plants hanging in a little decorative planter on either side of my kitchen window. I don't think Asher could get to the little ficus to eat it but if he stood on the edge of the island he could probably bat at it with his paw. I'm thinking about taking it back and trying to find another peperomia just to be safe. I don't want him to get sick!

Thanks!


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

My Google search found several pages saying it is poisonous to cats. If you still want to keep the plant, maybe put it someplace where it is inaccessible or spray it with repellent.

I've just had to adopt a no-houseplant policy. Good ole Dude will wreck the entire place to get at a plant and it's just easier that way.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

I have houseplants, but they are catnip and peppermint. The peppermint is for me and the catnip is for Gizmo; it's kept in a window so she can eat at her leisure. No worries about poison.


----------

